# Rod builder ?



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Is there anybody on here that builds rods? I have a 4 pc 9wt 9' fly rod that the tip pc (4th pc) is missing ..( came apart and floated down a river in NY on one of my finest casts : ) ) and i was wondering if one could be made for it so i could keep using the rod (was my first fly rod).

Any info would be appreciated

it is a Cabela's Prestige if that matters.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd try calling Cabelas I dont know where else you could find a tip piece for that. 
When you build a rod you dont actually build the blank. Its just an assembly of parts in a custom manner


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I'd try calling Cabelas I dont know where else you could find a tip piece for that.
> When you build a rod you dont actually build the blank. Its just an assembly of parts in a custom manner


Hey Thanks "Deathfromabove" but i tried Cabela's first they were no help, i didn't know if a rod builder would have a pc that they could make me one. Seems they are pretty standard lengths but again not knowing i figured it was worth a try. thanks again!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

PM sent...

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

